# Sno-Way Remote not Connecting to Plow



## Hippie (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok - I have a 29hd series with a poly sheild and the newer procontrol. The last 2 storms my remote does not want to sync with the plow. My plow is only a few years old and is stored in a heated garage. I hook it up to plow then usually take it of to go to work. I only plow my driveway and a couple neighbors that we share part of a driveway. So the plow is un-hooked from the truck most of the time.

The symptoms are that when I try to hook up the plow the remote will not sync with the plow and if I try and re-sync it, following the instructions, it will not sync, but if I leave the plow's electrical connections hooked to the truck and the remote plugged in and charging after about 12-18 hrs it will start to sync and work intermittently then after some more time it will start to work fine. It starts to work without re-syncing the remote. The remote will show fully charged after 30 minutes and this still happens.


I am thinking either the remote is going south or the computer in the plow. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I intend to call my Sno-way dealer today but thought I would ask the experts here also.


TIA


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

My guess is you need a battery in your controller. Have not been able to find them on the Aftermarket.

Lambret's will fix you up tell Nick I said hi.


----------



## Hippie (Jan 14, 2011)

basher;1363961 said:


> My guess is you need a battery in your controller. Have not been able to find them on the Aftermarket.
> 
> Lambret's will fix you up tell Nick I said hi.


Thanks Basher - I was hoping you'd see this 
and will do when I call Lamperts here in a few.


----------



## Hippie (Jan 14, 2011)

I just wanted to update this so if anyone else hits this issue they will have some info. We (Lamperts) tried the battery in the remote and that was not the problem - it ended up being the remote itself.

They are not a vendor here but I wanted to throw out a hugh thank you to Lampert Hitch in Denver. They are the only Sno-Way dealer in town that I am aware of and they went above and beyond for me yesterday. They got me in right away (during a snow storm) and switched the battery and tested everything just in case and could not repeat the problem after swapping batteries, so naturally they thought they had it fixed and I went on my way. Then testing the plow controls on the way home I had the same problem occur, turned around and went back. 

Once again they put my truck in the shop right away and started checking it out and this time they were able to repeat the issue and determined it was a bad remote. When I went to pay John the owner took care of me and replaced the remote at no charge and refunded my previous payment for a new battery.

Lamperts went WAY above and beyond for me yesterday. Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Hippie;1365099 said:


> Lamperts went WAY above and beyond for me yesterday. Thumbs UpThumbs Up


That is the kind of service only your local dealer can provide.Thumbs Up


----------

